# [boot ] modification boot depuis grub ? (resolu)

## ciberfred

Bonjour,

Suite a une mise a jour de Xorg et 1 reboot plus tard, ma souris et mon clavier ne sont plus reconnu sous X. Hors vu qu'au demarrage xdm se lance.... plus moyen de retourner en ligne de commande pour modifier le xorg.conf.

un moyen pour booter en mode restreint depuis grub mon systeme ?

je n'ai malheureusement pas de cd bootable qui reconnaisse ma partition reisefs... ca fait un moment deja que la gentoo est installé  :Smile: Last edited by ciberfred on Sun Jul 10, 2011 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Solution 1)

Au début de l'init (quand commence les lignes avec les [OK]), tu appuies sur 'i'

Ensuite, pour chaque script d'init, il va te demander si tu veux le démarrer ou pas. Tu pourras ainsi dire ou à tout sauf xdm

Solution 2)

Dans grub, tu édites l'entrée de boot (touche 'e' dans le menu grub). Tu ajoutes init=/bin/bash à la fin de la ligne, et tu bootes dessus (Ctrl+X de mémoire)

Tu vas arriver sur un prompt shell en lecture seule. "mount -o remount,rw /" pour remonter / en lecture/ecriture.

Dans les 2 cas, tu pourras ensuite refaire un emerge de tes drivers pour X (evdev ?) suite à la maj de X   :Razz: 

----------

## ciberfred

solution 1 : ne marche pas avec openrc semble-t-il.

solution 2 : j'ai bien acces a mon / ... reste a faire le reste avec un mappage clavier us... etrange quand meme qu'il faille effectuer un re-emerge il me semble que c'est fait dans le emerge world...

----------

## Poussin

 *ciberfred wrote:*   

> solution 1 : ne marche pas avec openrc semble-t-il.
> 
> 

 

Cela fonctionne si tu as rc_interactive="YES" et rc_parallel="NO" dans le /etc/rc.conf

 *ciberfred wrote:*   

> solution 2 : j'ai bien acces a mon / ... reste a faire le reste avec un mappage clavier us... etrange quand meme qu'il faille effectuer un re-emerge il me semble que c'est fait dans le emerge world...

 

```

loadkeys fr

```

Et aussi loin que je me rappelle, il a toujours fallu ré-emerger les pilotes en cas de mise à jour de xorg-server. (emerge -1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/` )

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Et aussi loin que je me rappelle, il a toujours fallu ré-emerger les pilotes en cas de mise à jour de xorg-server. (emerge -1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/` )

 

Oui, mais seulement dans les releases de xorg qui changent l'ABI. c'est écrit dans les notices à la fin de l'emerge de xorg, depuis des années   :Razz: 

elog est ton ami ciberfred !

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

